# When mounting a fish....



## LionHeart (Jan 21, 2008)

can the eyes be mounted on the fish after it is dry? I mean can I mount a fish and install the eyes at the end, when the mount is dry, just prior to paint it?

Thanks

LionHeart


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Only if you use Matt Thompson eye sockets.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes you can. I always install the eyes(I use flex eyes) after the fish is dry. I remove the mache from the socket, add some epoxy putty, and position the eye. Then additional epoxy can be used to fill the small gap between the edge of the socket and the eye. Good luck.


----------



## LionHeart (Jan 21, 2008)

Many thanks .

LionHeart


----------

